# quite a few Abyssian/Rosette mice pics



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

some of my abbys..
some not so good swirls and some good ones.
I have kept a couple of groups of abbys x abbys and i have also put some to show line to get a better size on them.
the first generation of the abbyx show are growing really well.. i cant wait to breed these back to each other to see what the swirls will look like.

these are just abby x abby so very pet type.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pics 2, 10, and 11 are stunning! Both the colors and the rosettes work so well with each other; what do you call these colors? (I'd guess silver, argent cream and champagne, not necessarily in that order)

Wowsers!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful abyssinians...

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sure on some of the colours as they are a mix of shades (pet type) so its hard to properly id some of the shiny ones (hopefully someone else could ID the shineys?) .. but yep agrentine is one of the colours.. the other two are really washed out argys or something else i am not sure.

The satins are very photogenic due to the lights reflecting off the swirls, some of the black ones are very good but i cant get the very good swirls to show up! and the normal coat ones dont show up very well but look better to the eye.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow :shock: 

I love the colour on number 10 :!:


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

The satins look lovely with swirls.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

The second satin down is mine, along with the chocolate and a blue! And the satin swirls look even better in real life. Thanks so much Laoshu, they're brill! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

SarahY said:


> The second satin down is mine, along with the chocolate and a blue! And the satin swirls look even better in real life. Thanks so much Laoshu, they're brill!
> 
> Sarah xxx


your welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are lovely,I like the blues and the ivory.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the blues. They are lovely. I wish I could have some!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

The blues are here now and 2 of the blacks  (1 of each colour will be going north at the end of the month for Kathy)Thankyou so much for showing me all your lovely mice, rats and snakes


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

your welcome Julie


----------

